# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  وَمَا ينفعُكَ أَنْ يُعَذِّبَ اللهُ أَخَاكَ المُسْلِمَ بسَبَبكَ؟!!

## أبو مالك المديني

قال الذهبي في "سير أعلام النبلاء" 11 / 261 :
.....وسَمِعْتُهُ يَقُوْلُ: كُلُّ مَنْ ذَكَرنِي فَفِي حِلٍّ إِلاَّ مُبتدِعاً، وَقَدْ جَعَلتُ أَبَا إِسْحَاقَ -يَعْنِي: المُعْتَصِمَ- فِي حِلٍّ، وَرَأَيْتُ اللهَ يَقُوْلُ: {وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا، أَلاَ تُحِبُّوْنَ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللهُ لَكُم} [النُّورُ: 22] وَأَمَرَ النَّبِيُّ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- أَبَا بَكْرٍ بِالعفوِ فِي قِصَّةِ مِسْطَحٍ .
قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ: وَمَا ينفعُكَ أَنْ يُعَذِّبَ اللهُ أَخَاكَ المُسْلِمَ فِي سَبَبكَ؟!!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وذُكِر عن بعض المتقدمين أنه كان له فرس، وكان معجباً به، فجاء ذات يوم فوجده على ثلاث قوائم، فقال لغلامه: "من صنع به هذا؟" فقال: "أنا"، قال: "لم؟" قال: "أردت أن أغمّك". قال: "لا جرم، لأغمن من أمرك به* -يعني الشيطان-* اذهب فأنت حر والفرس لك".

*منقـــــول

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وبارك فيكم.

----------

